# How to catch stray cats?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

The urbanisation I live in has a stray cat problem. Does anyone have a practical suggestion as to how to catch them?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have to ask. what will you do with them once caught?


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Catching stray cats...*



MaidenScotland said:


> I have to ask. what will you do with them once caught?


I am hoping that the management will have them speyed and give them a good life but it is not my responsibility. I hear that they have reduced the population with poison which worries me as I have a cat who roams the urbanisation as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> I am hoping that the management will have them speyed and give them a good life but it is not my responsibility. I hear that they have reduced the population with poison which worries me as I have a cat who roams the urbanisation as well.


If you take feral cats to Paphiacos they will spey them free of charge as long as they are put back to where they were caught afterwards.
Where do you live?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It occurred to me that I believe you live in the Larnaca area somewhere?
Paphiakos is based in paphos but may well have a centre in the Larnaca area as well as they certainly have a charity shop there.
If you contact the charity shop they may be able to tell where you can get feral cats speyed for free in your area.


Shop No.3 Gr. Afxentiou Avensia Court 3 
Shop 15, 6023 Larnaca, Tel: (00357)24623494
10.00 – 16.00 Monday to Sunday

Paphiakos & CCP Animal Welfare, Charity Reg No. 1529 V.A.T. No. 90001118F


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Wish there was a similar scheme in Egypt as we have millions, the good thing is they help keep the rats down as our dustbins is the street,


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

In the Paphos region there are groups of volunteers who trap these cats and take them to be neutured. They also feed them. There are areas where feeding stations have been set up for feral cats with shelters for them nearby. 
It makes it easy for the volunteers to trap them in these areas. I recently gave one of these volunteer groups the money to buy two humane traps to help them catch the cats. I don't have time to help with catching them so the least I could do is donate something towards the cause.


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you take feral cats to Paphiacos they will spey them free of charge as long as they are put back to where they were caught afterwards.
> Where do you live?


We live in Pyla, Larnaca.


----------

